# Illustrator Einstellungen speichern



## nickname (8. Februar 2005)

Hi,

weiß jemand wie man in Illustrator (10) die Einstellungen (persönliche Arbeitsplatzeinrichtung, Lineale etc.) dauerhaft speichern kann?
Unter _neue Ansicht_ ist es immer nur für das jeweilige Dokument, ich such mich gerade dumm und dusselig, das gibt es doch nicht, dass so ein Proggi keine Option dafür integriert hat?


Gruß nickname


----------



## megabit (8. Februar 2005)

Das hat mich auch fertig gemacht aber hier im Forum war jemand der hat einen Link für ein kleines Proggi hatte. Nach der Installation hat Illustrator die Einstellungen beibehalten.

Schick mir mal ne PM mit deiner e-mail Adresse und ich schicks dir, weil ich den Link nicht mehr finde.


----------



## nickname (9. Februar 2005)

Das Einzige was ich rausgefunden habe ist, dass das Update auf 10.0.3 angeblich helfen soll.
Wahrscheinlich meintest Du das megabit?

Ich hatte das vorher schonmal installiert, da hats mir aber die Toolleiste zerschossen und Effekte und Filter waren futsch!
Habs aber jetzt nochmal probiert nun ist erstaunlicherweise doch auch mit Update alles i.O., leider aber sonst keine positiven Veränderungen erkennbar, nix mit letzte Einstellungen bleiben erhalten, Lineale und Masseinstellungen immer wieder veschwunden! An 2 Rechnern unter XP und 2000!
Tja, einzige Möglichkeit die mir momentan bleibt, eine Vorlage erstellen, mit der immer anfangen und neu abspeichern!
Blöde nur, wenn man fremde oder ältere Dateien bearbeitet!
Also das ist echt das Megaarmutszeugnis für Illustrator, wie schön, dass ich hauptsächlich mit Corel arbeite ;-)

Wer noch einen Tipp hat und Illustrator aus dem schlechten Licht rücken möchte, immer her damit!


Gruß Nickname


----------



## megabit (9. Februar 2005)

Hallo nickname,

ja genau das war es. Darum habe ich auch noch nicht gemailt, weil das Update 16 mb groß ist und wir aufgrund einer Telekom-Arcor Geschichte mit sagenhafter isdn-Geschwindigkeit im Netzt unterwegs sind. 

Ich wusste nicht mehr dass es das war und so groß war als ich dir vorschnell die Zusage gemacht hatte .

Also bei mir hat es das voll gebracht. Einmal installiert, Illustrator geöffnet, alles so eingestellt wie ichs wollte, Illustrator geschlossen und ...

...siehe da nach erneutem Programmstart war alles so wie ichs hinterlassen habe.


----------



## nickname (9. Februar 2005)

Tja, das ist wirklich komisch, aber bei mir tuts das nicht :-(
Unfassbar!

Mal davon ab, dass es eigentlich bei so einem möchtegern Profiproggi als Profil abzuspeichern gehen müsste, wenn z.B. verschiedene Leute daran arbeiten!

Trotzdem Danke für Deine Hilfe!


Gruß nickname


----------

